# We Have Decided We Must Eat More Healthily



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Yes she has decided we should start looking after ourselves, cos we are getting on....hey I,m still under 60....cheeky ********. Okay see has decided smoothies are they way forward....lots of greens and so on. So she has looked around and come up with the idea that a nutri bullet is the machine for US!!.

Now this little wonder of immortality is Â£90,....hmmm thats a lot of 5 a days before it breaks even....and a lot of pints of Pedigree well. Has any of your better halves had the urge to get one of these and are they any good. It a bit expensive just to end up under the sink with all the other gadgets. Alternative suggestions welcome. I await your posts with trepidation.... Gents have pity on me, I'm just keeping the peace.

George


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good to me - though I think the Royal Wee might be interesting after a day or two.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

they are the same as any other, as long as you can be bothered to keep cleaning it out you will use it :yes:

but unfortunately most things like this just, as you say, end up in the crap cupboard

also and this is only my opinion as i worked for me, if you really are thinking about eating healthy, etc etc, do it gradually and you will more than likely stick with it

too many people just try and do it overnight, your body needs time to adjust!! it really is worth it tho i cleaned up my diet nearly 3 years ago and I'm still learning and trying new foods that are healthy

good luck matey, although if your wifes like mine, we started playing squash and she beats me every time. lol :wallbash:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M's daughter bought something that sounds pretty much like that, not to sure wasn't paying attention , she's still chubby and unfit.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Bond, nice to hear from you. I know it'll end up in the sink cupboard.....may a nice cocktail shaker...put a bit of fruit in the glass ...job done!!!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just stop eating.....that's what I tell all the illegal beggars in Reading with a sign round their necks saying 'I haven't eaten for days'. I always say 'I admire your sacrifice....I wish I had your willpower'.......gets me every time :yahoo:

Sympathetic barsteward, ain't I.......


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> Hi Bond, nice to hear from you. I know it'll end up in the sink cupboard.....may a nice cocktail shaker...put a bit of fruit in the glass ...job done!!!!


I'm on a Vodka and noodle diet, I'm still alive, millions of alkies and a gazillion Chinese can't be wrong

:lol: :lol:


----------



## boiler0780 (Sep 12, 2014)

BondandBigM said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bond, nice to hear from you. I know it'll end up in the sink cupboard.....may a nice cocktail shaker...put a bit of fruit in the glass ...job done!!!!
> ...


Vodka and noodles!! 

ATB

John


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just buy an ordinary blender mate, it will do exactly the same job for half the money - sorted! :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

boiler0780 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


Not together !!!!!........................yet

:lol: :lol:



















Big M has a cupboard full of these "gadgets" whatever the latest craze is her and her daughters are onto it. Reads to many of these trashy womens magazines every week and sucks it all in word for word as gospel. The only thing she bought recently that's sort of half way usefull is a rice cooker thingy and once you get to grips with quantities its actually pretty good.

I like rice as well as noodles.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

According to a documentary on BBC I watched years and years back, apparently smoothies are very unhealthy. They break down the complex fibers and carbs in fruit into simple sugars which aren't really good for you. Whether or not it's true is beyond me, but I have always trusted the BBC (perhaps unwisely given that it has turned out to be a nesting ground for pedophiles and other sexual offenders) and in any case may provide you with a good excuse to save a bit of your watch fund.

There are quite a few cheaper alternatives which are pretty good quality, Kenwood do quite a nice range. The "smoothie to go" has very similar dimensions, is super easy to clean, is only Â£25 and is pretty reliable, I have had one for about 3 years now (used mostly with ice, limes and rum but quite a few soups made in there too) and it's still going strong.

http://www.johnlewis.com/kenwood-sb056-smoothie-2-go-maker-black/p230882081?kpid=230882081&s_kenid=4c65fa0c-7bf5-eac9-6be1-000038c18ec4&s_kwcid=402x45468&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=230882081


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes the BBC seems to have been full of smoothies, I tried getting a blender spent about Â£10 on everything on the vedgetable and fruit section that looked good, mixed it all up and it tasted like pond water. Took the blender back and got a refund.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

My partner has had most of these gadgets and as others have said, They are a pain to clean and end up being thrown out or given away in the end.

Now a cake mixing machine on the other hand, what an investment! Gets used all the time and who does not love cake!

Oh wait, that growing waistline doesn't ( Looks Down :lol: )


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Never really seen the point of zxapping fish and chips and deepfried Mars bars me'sen, however the (already skinny) grand-daughter has one and throws all sorts in it and zaps away - - then she drinks the resulting sh!te and says it does her good - - :lol:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

The easiest way is to cut out potatoes and white bread, replace the bread with wholemeal and the potatoes with pasta etc, that along with more fruit and dreen veg, especially brocoli, will have you both looking fab in a few weeks time!!


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

As above bread is the main culprit to "bloated" stomachs!

When switching to pasta in the summer it notices!


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought a Nutri-Bullet after seeing it on a TV Shopping channel, after about 3 weeks of research, I decided to buy one! I bought mine from House Of Fraser as it was the cheapest on the high street, and with my account card I got an extra 10% off bringing it down to Â£80 (ish)

I've joined a gym, and I am using the Nutri-Bullet to replace 1 meal a day (usually breakfast) and I've lost 6lbs in 2 weeks!

It's actually a great product! I'd recommend it to anyone, it's an easy way to slip more fruit/veg into your diet! I also use Chia and Flax Seeds which help slip in some extra fibre and Omega 3.


----------

